# Sticky  THR22-100 TiVo, 0x01B5 -- Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official issues/discussion thread for THR22, version 0x01B5. Please be advised that TiVo does not monitor this thread for issues regularly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I got a notice about the version starting March 1st ... when it would become NR or so ?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Curious if anyone with a THR22 can tell me if "Menu + #" shortcuts still work the way they used to on the HR10-250. E.g., I believe "Menu +2" used to take you to the To Do List.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve said:


> Curious if anyone with a THR22 can tell me if "Menu + #" shortcuts still work the way they used to on the HR10-250. E.g., I believe "Menu +2" used to take you to the To Do List.


It does work on the THR-22.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

codespy said:


> It does work on the THR-22.


Thanks for checking!


----------



## mike-h (Jul 15, 2012)

Though this update may be lacking many major bug fixes, one extremely valuable feature has been added back. The 30-second SKIP option now works: S-P-S-3-0-S. You can now choose between the default 30-second slip that the advertisers love, or you can have the excellent 30-second SKIP. I was able to activate and deactivate this on both of my THR22s with 1B5. The enablement process is slightly different from the HR10-250, as I had to start a program from Now Playing, do the S-P-S-3-0-S keystrokes, go back to the Now Playing list and resume the program. To repeat, the mode doesn't change until you exit and resume (or play a different item from Now Playing). I didn't test the enable/disable procedure on live TV. There was a previous thread about this where only one guy had 30SKIP working but no one (including me) could duplicate it: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/192334-thr22-30-second-skip-working Thank you TiVo for adding this back in.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

It was definitely added back....Guess it is a popular item.  

There are some things still not working correctly....

-Fuse DOD has double entries.
-Video auto-detect not working correctly.
-AM-21 power light remains on when IRD in standby mode. (Like Genie).
-Several auto-record sports WishLists do not record with FRO selection.
-On Demand Manager- cannot re-prioritize using channel up/down (page button).

There are some other bugs not mentioned yet.........


----------

